# عرض تقديمى لريموت كنترول جهاز تكييف



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

الكثير من مهندسى الصيانة بالمواقع والشركات يتلقى العديد من الشكاوى من اجهزة التكييف وبعد ذلك يكتشف ان الجهاز يعمل بكفاءة جيدة ولكن المشكلة ان العميل او موظف الشركة لا يستطيع التعامل جيدا مع جهاز التحكم عن بعد (wireless remote control) لانة لا يوجد احد يحتفظ بكتالوجات الجهاز لذلك وضعت لكم اليوم بالمرفقات عرض تقديمى لجهاز تحكم عن بعد خاص باجهزة التكييف ماركة كاريير وان شاء اللة سوف اقوم بوضع باقى الماركات لتقوم بارسالها لموظفى الشركة او لعملاء شركتك عبر البريد الالكترونى وهى تشرح وظيفة كل مفتاح بجهاز التحكم.​ 
سبحان اللة وبحمدك.....سبحان اللة العظيم​


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (24 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل جدا و بارك الله فيك ننتظر ما وعدتنا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا بك م.ابراهيم 
مجهود متميز بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين باقي الاجهزة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 يناير 2008)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> اهلا بك م.ابراهيم
> مجهود متميز بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين باقي الاجهزة


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (30 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 يناير 2008)

تحياتى لكم جميعا اشقائى مهندسى وفنيون العرب


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 فبراير 2008)

الموقع بتاعك رائع بس فيية صفحة مش شغالة ياريت تكملها عشان صورة الموقع تطلع احلى عاوزين نكتر من المواقع اللى بالعربى مش كل حاجة انجليش 
على فكرة انا بعرف انجليش كويس جدا وشوية ايطالى


----------



## إيهاب2007 (4 فبراير 2008)

أولاً:-أشكرك على مجهودك وأتمنى لك مزيداً من التوفيق.
ثانياً:-وجدت شرحك لريموت كاريير مجرد أقتباس من الورقة المرفقة مع كتالوج التركيب وكتالوج التشغيل.
كنت أتمنى أن تشرح بأكثر أستفاضة.
على العموم جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 فبراير 2008)

إيهاب2007 قال:


> أولاً:-أشكرك على مجهودك وأتمنى لك مزيداً من التوفيق.
> ثانياً:-وجدت شرحك لريموت كاريير مجرد أقتباس من الورقة المرفقة مع كتالوج التركيب وكتالوج التشغيل.
> كنت أتمنى أن تشرح بأكثر أستفاضة.
> على العموم جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيراً.


 
اخى الفاضل تحية طيبة وبعد

فى البداية اشكرك على تشريف موضوعى المتواضع وانا فعلا اؤكد كلامك فانا مقتبس الشرح من الورقة المرفقة بكتالوج التركيب والتشغيل ولكن قمت بسحبها بواسطة الماسح الضوئى وقمت باخراج عرض تقديمى لتسهيل الامر بواسطة ارسالة عبر ال***** لعملاء الشركات او للمهتمين او استخدامة لشرح الامر بسهولة اظن انك شاهدت هذة الاوراق كثير فلا يعتنى بها احد او يحفظها لحين الحاجة اليها لكنك اول مرة تشاهد عرض تقديمى يمكنك حفظة على الجهاز الخاص او ارسالة الى من تريد وهو مقدم بطريقة جيدة لاجتذاب القارى 
الا استحق التقدير خصوصا واننا جميعا نعلم ونرى هذة يتم اهمالها امام اعيننا

على كل حال اردت ان اودت ان اوضح الامر ومرحبا بمشاركاتك اخى الكريم وشكرا


----------



## usama_2006 (8 فبراير 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## سرحان عبد البصير (11 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك يا بشمهندس


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (16 فبراير 2008)

اى خدمة يا اخ سرحان بس لما حد يسالك تقول مش تقول معرفش حاجة هة 
يلا مرحبا بيك فى المنتدى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أبريل 2008)

usama_2006 قال:


> الف الف شكر


 

ولك منى جزيل الشكر ايضا مهندس اسامة


----------



## الجزيرة نت (19 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي المجهود الرائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> اهلا بك م.ابراهيم
> مجهود متميز بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين باقي الاجهزة


 

اطلب اى جهاز يا اخى الكريم


----------



## بهجتو (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم انا عارف ان الموضوع بتاريخ قديم ولكن الموضوع ده مهم اوى بالنسبة لى والملف اللىفىالمرفقات لا يعمل ياريت لو تتكرم وتنقله مرة تانية وتتاكد انه يعمل يا رب تهتم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 يوليو 2008)

ونا تحت امرك يا بشمهندس واليك المرفقات مرة اخرى


----------



## mohammadyossef (24 يونيو 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## رامى29 (6 أغسطس 2010)

مرضوع جيد جدا وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## salah sma (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## m.i.d (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (29 سبتمبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## islam khattab (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا...............وشكرا


----------

